# Vila Verde num dia de neve



## vinc7e (3 Dez 2010 às 19:27)

Esta tarde decidi fazer uma caminhada pela zona norte do meu concelho,
todo o percurso fica a aproximadamente 600/700m de altitude.
Ainda encontrei bastante neve e, acima de tudo, muito gelo e frio 
Aqui ficam algumas fotos:


----------



## Black_Heart (3 Dez 2010 às 19:36)

Mais umas excelentes fotos no nosso forum 
Destaco uma foto em especial, onde estão os cavalos (animais que gosto particularmente) eheheh.

Bons registos


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2010 às 19:37)

A caminha proporcionou belas fotos

obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 20:03)

Bonitas paisagens!

Podias identificar as serras para que todos as conheçamos?


----------



## vinc7e (3 Dez 2010 às 20:17)

Z13 disse:


> Bonitas paisagens!
> 
> Podias identificar as serras para que todos as conheçamos?



Amanha faço isso, estou com problemas na net e não consigo ver as fotos 
mas a Serra com as antenas no topo é a Amarela a outra que aparece carregada de neve junto a um rio (Lima) é a serra do Soajo.


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 20:26)

vinc7e soberbas paisagens! 

Autênticos postais de grande nível!

Parabéns pelas fotos e por morares numa zona que te proporciona esse cenário maravilhoso de contrastes entre os verdes, as cores outonais e o imaculado branco da nossa querida neve! 

Não me canso de ver as tuas fotografias!


Obrigado!


----------



## vinc7e (3 Dez 2010 às 20:59)

actioman disse:


> vinc7e soberbas paisagens!
> 
> Autênticos postais de grande nível!
> 
> ...



Obrigado, eu ainda moro a ~20km do local das fotos. 
A zona tem paisagens mesmo fantasticas, o fotografo é que não é grande coisa, mas ando a tentar melhorar essa minha faceta


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

Belíssimas!  Que sorte a tua!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2010 às 23:17)

Brutalíssimo o tom azul do céu e da neve.


----------



## Teles (4 Dez 2010 às 01:27)

Cada dia me surpreendo mais com tanta beleza fotográfica no fórum


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2010 às 01:35)

Brutais fotos! obrigado pela partilha


----------

